# Sandisk Sansa Clip Zip vs. Clip Plus?



## the_randomizer (Dec 27, 2013)

So, I got an Amazon gift card for Christmas and I've been trying to figure out what to get for $30 or so, and I stumbled upon this little MP3 player here *http://tinyurl.com/lv5yz35 *while not perfect, is surprisingly powerful and is reported to have excellent sound quality, especially if used with Rockbox and not the Sansa firmware, plus it helps with battery life. I should make it clear that one, I can't afford a Zune or an Apple product due to financial constraints and due to my abhorrence towards Apple as a whole (won't go into detail), but this is perfect for the gift card amount (sans the shipping cost). I've heard a lot of good things, but I'm torn, should I get the Clip Zip or the Clip Plus? The Plus doesn't have shuffle or AAC support, but the Clip Zip has both.  For now, 4 GB is plenty as I don't want to buy a Micro SD card just yet, and assuming I use AAC at 256 or 160 kbps, I can probably get good sounding music while not taking up a lot of space.


----------



## grossaffe (Dec 29, 2013)

Are the features that different for them in Rockbox?  Back when I used a Sansa e200 series player, I never bothered with the official firmware once I went Rockbox, and I'm sure Rockbox has matured a lot since I last used it.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Dec 29, 2013)

Rockbox adds AAC, FLAC, and Opus support anyway.

I have Clip+, since I don't need a color screen. They both use the same DAC, so sound quality is determined by your headphone.


----------



## Chocolina (Dec 29, 2013)

My heart says Clip Zip
Amazon reviews say Clip Plus.

I also wouldn't ignore cheap chinese tablets and mini tablets. They're inferior build quality to be sure but the lure of Android at just $15-$20 more. Even if Sansa is a better-built device in terms of materials, its still a single-use device which to me seems pointless to consider when you're in the $30-$50 range.

Personally I'd get a decent pair of Dockers or Hagar pants.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002Q8HLEM


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 31, 2013)

Sorry for the late response, I just got the Clip Zip because I weighed the pros and cons of both models. That, and Rockbox seems to make it a lot better, gonna be here on Friday I believe


----------



## trumpet-205 (Dec 31, 2013)

Chocolina said:


> I also wouldn't ignore cheap chinese tablets and mini tablets. They're inferior build quality to be sure but the lure of Android at just $15-$20 more. Even if Sansa is a better-built device in terms of materials, its still a single-use device which to me seems pointless to consider when you're in the $30-$50 range.


 
Sansa series gets the praise because for such a low price it has very good DAC (digital audio to analog audio converter), meaning sole determining factor for sound quality is pretty much the headphone. Sounds even better than some iPod models.

Those Chinese tablets? Most likely use cheapish DAC. If you have a $5 headphone you wouldn't be able to tell the difference, but a quality one, they sound like garbage.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 31, 2013)

trumpet-205 said:


> Sansa series gets the praise because for such a low price it has very good DAC (digital audio to analog audio converter), meaning sole determining factor for sound quality is pretty much the headphone. Sounds even better than some iPod models.
> 
> Those Chinese tablets? Most likely use cheapish DAC. If you have a $5 headphone you wouldn't be able to tell the difference, but a quality one, they sound like garbage.


 

Yeah, I'm glad I ordered one of those then, seems like a solid device and every review, or at least in most of them, people are praising the sound quality to be quite impressive, which is reassuring and glad I was able to use a gift card. Should be here in a few days  It's easy to install Rockbox, right? What exactly would I be able to do with that? Like longer battery life, better equalizer settings, etc? With this and my nice headphones, I'm sure to get an eargasm lol.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Dec 31, 2013)

Its pretty easy, enable MSC mode by following this,
http://kb.sandisk.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/61

Then simply download Rockbox installer and plug it to your PC. Installer by then should detect it and download appropriate Rockbox and install it automatically.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 31, 2013)

trumpet-205 said:


> Its pretty easy, enable MSC mode by following this,
> http://kb.sandisk.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/61
> 
> Then simply download Rockbox installer and plug it to your PC. Installer by then should detect it and download appropriate Rockbox and install it automatically.


 

Sounds pretty good to me, looking forward to having this when I go to the gym...er, when I start going again


----------



## Chocolina (Dec 31, 2013)

trumpet-205 said:


> Sansa series gets the praise because for such a low price it has very good DAC (digital audio to analog audio converter), meaning sole determining factor for sound quality is pretty much the headphone. Sounds even better than some iPod models.
> 
> Those Chinese tablets? Most likely use cheapish DAC. If you have a $5 headphone you wouldn't be able to tell the difference, but a quality one, they sound like garbage.


I don't like single-use gadgets. Its a personal opinion. I just don't see the point of an MP3 player these days, when most of us these days have several portable devices that not only play music but then-some.

But not all of us have quality pants with good stitching.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 31, 2013)

Chocolina said:


> I don't like single-use gadgets. Its a personal opinion. I just don't see the point of an MP3 player these days, when most of us these days have several portable devices that not only play music but then-some.
> 
> But not all of us have quality pants with good stitching.


 

Not all of us can afford smart phones or other devices, I just got it because I had the right amount with a gift card


----------



## Chocolina (Jan 1, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Not all of us can afford smart phones or other devices, I just got it because I had the right amount with a gift card


But all of us can wear pants with quality material and a standard 30 day manufacture warranty.Some of us more that others.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 1, 2014)

Chocolina said:


> But all of us can wear pants with quality material and a standard 30 day manufacture warranty.Some of us more that others.


 

The gift card was a good use for the device, so I can justify it lol   That's all I want, it's all I need, I have enough electronics as it is XD


----------



## Wanderman_Trigge (Jan 1, 2014)

i have the cilp zip 4gb , and i got to say its real nice . found it in a snow-bank ,water-logged. took it home and dried it off and never had a problem.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 1, 2014)

Wanderman_Trigge said:


> i have the cilp zip 4gb , and i got to say its real nice . found it in a snow-bank ,water-logged. took it home and dried it off and never had a problem.


 

That's the exact model that's being shipped right now  The fact I could expand it with a 32 GB micro SD card is pretty cool too!


----------



## Chocolina (Jan 1, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> The gift card was a good use for the device, so I can justify it lol  That's all I want, it's all I need, I have enough electronics as it is XD


pants


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 1, 2014)

Maybe I should make a review...I dunno, temped to. And my pants are fine, they'll hold the clip zip 

Chocolina I am truly baffled at what you're trying to convey


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 4, 2014)

Just got it yesterday, I must say, the sound quality is actually pretty damn impressive on my Sony headphones. Now, what's the best program, would Foobar2000 be a good one to use for making playlists (since I'm not too keen on navigating through various folders/files)? I have a lot of files on there lol


----------



## trumpet-205 (Jan 10, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Just got it yesterday, I must say, the sound quality is actually pretty damn impressive on my Sony headphones. Now, what's the best program, would Foobar2000 be a good one to use for making playlists (since I'm not too keen on navigating through various folders/files)? I have a lot of files on there lol


Foobar makes standard play list in m3u. It'll work on Rockbox.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 10, 2014)

trumpet-205 said:


> Foobar makes standard play list in m3u. It'll work on Rockbox.


 

Just tried it out, works perfectly!  Now I just need a decent pair of headphones that don't make me look weird (I tested my Sony headphones, but it'd look weird at gym with such big cans lol)   The bundled ones suck balls, well that, and I hate earbuds, they feel weird, so somewhere in between?


----------



## trumpet-205 (Jan 10, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Just tried it out, works perfectly!  Now I just need a decent pair of headphones that don't make me look weird (I tested my Sony headphones, but it'd look weird at gym with such big cans lol)  The bundled ones suck balls, well that, and I hate earbuds, they feel weird, so somewhere in between?


For low budget I recommend something like this if you don't like earbud (probably the best headphone with clip type around that price range),

http://www.amazon.com/Koss-KSC75-Portable-Stereophone-Headphones/dp/B0006B486K


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 10, 2014)

trumpet-205 said:


> For low budget I recommend something like this if you don't like earbud (probably the best headphone with clip type around that price range),
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Koss-KSC75-Portable-Stereophone-Headphones/dp/B0006B486K


 

Cool, as they're a good price and have good reviews too! Thanks!


----------

